# 40's Popular Russian Music



## maestrodave (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi: 
New Member. I'm presently trying to find CDs of popular music listened to by Russians during the 1940's.

I know it was during the War Years, and public broadcasting may have been "iffy" at best; however, there must have been some music on the radio between war updates. Perhaps some Red Army, etc. Prokofiev and Shostakovich aside, what were the songs popular between 1940 and 1945?

Any recommendations?

MaetroDave.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

maestrodave said:


> Hi:
> New Member. I'm presently trying to find CDs of popular music listened to by Russians during the 1940's.
> 
> I know it was during the War Years, and public broadcasting may have been "iffy" at best; however, there must have been some music on the radio between war updates. Perhaps some Red Army, etc. Prokofiev and Shostakovich aside, what were the songs popular between 1940 and 1945?
> ...


Yes -- Checking on a Russian music forum. I was looking for a Russian folk song so I know there are a couple of them out there.

I expect they played "Poljushko Polje." I have know way of knowing for sure but I guess that stuff from this album might have been popular:
http://www.amazon.com/Best-Red-Army...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1241661189&sr=1-1


----------

